# Cornell, Crashers, wrapped Grass & Cuban Garlic Bread



## Don Cash (Mar 24, 2011)

My parents have never had Cornell chicken. I thought they had but...evidently not. It was on the menu tonight, paired with some other grilled favorites.


Chicken halves seasoned and ready.








Crash hots ready to hit the 450 oven.







Chicken on the gasser.







Provolone & prosciutto wrapped asparagus on the other side of the gasser.







Chicken & grass off.







Table.







Plated.







Another great meal down here in SW Florida! Thanks for lookin'!


----------



## TimBear (Mar 24, 2011)

This looks killer Don!


----------



## Vermin999 (Mar 24, 2011)

Everything looks great Don!!! I need to try making some asparagus like that.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 24, 2011)

I'd eat a LOT of that.........wish you had Cuban stuff we could smoke!


----------



## bbquzz (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm with V9 it looks great and I too want to try the asparagus. North or South you are the man Don!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Mar 24, 2011)

Great looking spread Don. Asparagus looks outstanding.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm with Larry! Nice looking family Don!


----------



## BigAL (Mar 25, 2011)

Great look'n plate, Don!  Very nice looking family and got a good laugh at your Dads shirt.  

I'm also very interested in make'n that wrapped asparagus, looks great!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2011)

DUKE???????? :-o  :-o  :-o  :axe:  :axe:  :axe:  :axe:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :vom:  :vom:  :vom:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 25, 2011)

btw, you must be a Chowhounder as well.  I thought the crash hots were
a little overrated, not bad....what did you think?


----------



## Don Cash (Mar 25, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> btw, you must be a Chowhounder as well.  I thought the crash hots were
> a little overrated, not bad....what did you think?


Never heard of "Chowhounder" until now. Thanks! Cool looking sight. I post over at TVWBB too and the crash hots are pretty popular over there. First time doing them. I thought they were pretty good. Not very hard so I'll keep them in the side dish rotation but they aren't my favorite potato dish. I really, really like twice baked spuds.


----------



## 3 Olives (Mar 25, 2011)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> DUKE???????? :-o  :-o  :-o  :axe:  :axe:  :axe:  :axe:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :butthead:  :vom:  :vom:  :vom:



Hopefully, he's a John Wayne fan.............


----------



## 3 Olives (Mar 25, 2011)

BTW, the food looks outstanding!


----------



## Tri Tip (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 25, 2011)

Well fine looking family and photos. Now since we have so many Grambling graduates on here not sure they understand the Cornell stuff. Which part o God's Country do that place happen to reside? It could save a trip or two to Google if somebody care to impart some first hand knowledge on this topic. The Warden aint even got a clue. This is odd. Try the dead chicken skin side down some day.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 26, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Well fine looking family and photos. Now since we have so many Grambling graduates on here not sure they understand the Cornell stuff. Which part o God's Country do that place happen to reside? It could save a trip or two to Google if somebody care to impart some first hand knowledge on this topic. The Warden aint even got a clue. This is odd. Try the dead chicken skin side down some day.




did you ever do Roadside chicken?  similar technique, but Roadside has more
flavor imho.


----------



## NewHeart (Mar 26, 2011)

BW, Cornell University is in Ithaca, NY and is the home of the Noo Yawk State Cooperative Extension service.  They invented the recipe back in the 50's


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow thanks for the info. Not sure about the Roadside Chicken deal. Nearly bet I have ate some or maybe made some. Is that the one where you mop it with vinegar and butter maybe?


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 26, 2011)

That's a fine spread right there and great lookin family.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 27, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Wow thanks for the info. Not sure about the Roadside Chicken deal. Nearly bet I have ate some or maybe made some. Is that the one where you mop it with vinegar and butter maybe?




yeppers.  This thread got me going and I made some last night.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 27, 2011)

Well bet it was good. I got introduced to the old butter and vinegar deal down in S. Texas many moons ago. It the standard mop for all the Bohunks down there..and there is a bunch which inhabits that part of paradise. Had one tell me it was the Chezk version of Eyetalian Dressing. They mostly cook slow direct with mesquite coals. Mop it with the concoction in question. Yum yum.


----------



## kevinfray (Mar 31, 2011)

The second to last pic made my day - THAT's what I call a meal!


----------

